# Disable Alarm in 2004 sentra?



## bum4evr (May 3, 2017)

I have a 2004 Sentra SE-R Spec V - It did not come with a key fob so we just don't have one and we don't use the alarm. Yesterday we had to install a new car battery and now the blue alarm light is always flashing and it makes a clicking noise that seems to come from right behind where the blue light is located and the hazard lights now come on whenever they feel like it, even when I am driving. It does not show on the dash, but I can see them blinking in the reflection of other cars and can see it on the wall when I pull into the parking garage. 

Any way I can just disable the alarm? I am hoping I can just pull a fuze and be done with it. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bum4evr (May 3, 2017)

Update: I was able to find it on my own - The fuze is not in the fuze box but is located around 3 inches above it near where the blue alarm light is - There are 2 fuzes that are larger than the normal ones and are attached to two thick wires, the fuze you want to pull is on a red wire. You can reach above the fuze box with your fingers and pull the wire down, the fuze is on the wire itself and has enough slack to pull it down enough. After pulling the fuze the alarm was disabled and the rest of the cars functions worked normally and the problem was solved.


----------

